# What religion do you follow



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Buddhist here


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Catholics are Christians. The poll seems to imply that they're not.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

No religion. I'm a Humanist, an atheist, a Bright.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

None.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

anonymid said:


> Catholics are Christians. The poll seems to imply that they're not.


Oh sorry . my bad I thought Christians are those that believe in Jesus and catholics believe in the mother God or something :um


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

What? No Pastafarian option? :b



anonymid said:


> Catholics are Christians. The poll seems to imply that they're not.


Some Christians get really offended if they're lumped in with Catholics. I don't remember why, but I remember the paster yelling about it when my mother made me go to church.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I don’t follow any religion, but if I did it would probably be Buddhist, Unitarian, or Quaker.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Agnostic here. I don't know what to believe.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Christened a catholic.

But don't follow any religion. Religions seem to have caused a wee bit too much conflict in my opinion


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Roman Catholic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anonymid said:


> Catholics are Christians. The poll seems to imply that they're not.


I fixed it .

The "Mother God" you are referring to is Miss Mary. She was picked to be Jesus' mom even though she was not yet married to her fiancé, Joe. He was quite to take on this seemingly Jerry Springer storyline and be the father of Baby Jesus, quite the scandal. Catholics do revere Miss Mary, but there are other saints, Jesus, The Holy Spook, and Big *G-O-D*addy.

Solomon is the Tiger Woods of his era! Ecclesiastes was after he came to his senses.

Yes, I am Christian if you can't tell.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> No religion. I'm a Humanist, an atheist, a Bright.


Same.


----------



## meh (Sep 18, 2009)

I follow the teachings of the Sith. Our scripture is the code of the Sith.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't really follow any religion..but I do believe in God..Im more of a Pagan (Wicca)


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Atheist


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

None. I have no reason to believe god exists as anything other than a concept nor do I feel the need to follow any religion. I can find comfort, peace of mind, love and meaning elsewhere.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Agnostic.

I don't think there is sufficient evidence on either side of the spectrum of atheist to theist. So I'm not sure where I stand. I tend to believe that there definitely could be some sort of 'force' or energy in the universe that makes up the heartbeat of life, but I think that no religion has the correct view of that energy at the moment. I don't think we, as dumb humans, would have the capability to comprehend such an energy.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Homersxchild said:


> Agnostic.
> 
> I don't think there is sufficient evidence on either side of the spectrum of atheist to theist. So I'm not sure where I stand. I tend to believe that there definitely could be some sort of 'force' or energy in the universe that makes up the heartbeat of life, but I think that no religion has the correct view of that energy at the moment. I don't think we, as dumb humans, would have the capability to comprehend such an energy.


I largely agree with you but I label myself atheist. Technically an agnostic atheist. Agnostic and atheist aren't mutually exclusive. You don't have to be someone who claims to know for sure that god doesn't exist to be an atheist. If you simply have no belief in a god for example because of lack of evidence, you are by definition an atheist.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

None.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess I'd call myself agnostic.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

I think of myself as agnostic, which means I'm probably more of an atheist, which means I was raised Catholic and so feel slightly guilty for doubting.

While I can see the idea of a creator god as being comforting, I don't think its necessarily the most promising or even most interesting possibility anyone could suggest for why we're here.

I don't know if I even care if there's a God or not. If there is though I hope he/she is nice.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm a hindu.


OP,

"Other" option has the maximum .That needs to be broken up.
Maybe you can have athiest, jew and other. that would make it more accurate.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

Deathinmusic said:


> I largely agree with you but I label myself atheist. Technically an agnostic atheist. Agnostic and atheist aren't mutually exclusive. You don't have to be someone who claims to know for sure that god doesn't exist to be an atheist. If you simply have no belief in a god for example because of lack of evidence, you are by definition an atheist.


I'm confused now. I thought atheist believe there is no God, period. At least that's the impression I get from most who identify as atheist, while a theist believes their must be a god and an agnostic could be anyone occupying the spectrum in the middle, regardless of personal preference towards a side by simply being open, without statement, to either possibility. So what's an agnostic then?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Atheist. Raised catholic though.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

creep said:


> I'm confused now. I thought atheist believe there is no God, period. At least that's the impression I get from most who identify as atheist, while a theist believes their must be a god and an agnostic could be anyone occupying the spectrum in the middle, regardless of personal preference towards a side by simply being open, without statement, to either possibility. So what's an agnostic then?


The original meaning of agnostic is someone who believes that it's impossible to know whether god exists or not. Nowadays it's more a word used by people who just don't know or are confused, or don't care or think about religion or whatever.

Atheism means simply the lack of belief in a deity. It doesn't mean you necessarily claim to know for sure. Yeah, some atheists do make the claim "I know there is no god", and that would be called strong atheism or gnostic atheism.

I would say most agnostics are atheists. A lot of this is just semantics really. I don't really care how people identify themselves. Maybe I should switch to calling myself agnostic so I wouldn't have to explain myself so much. I just think atheist is more accurate and intellectually honest in my case.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

I see. Thanks. Labels always inevitably confuse me anyway.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

None. I find it ridiculous. But that's my personal opinion, I respect that some people don't.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

Raised catholic, but am now a staunch atheist.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

N/A because I'm not human, and it has been proven (by god) that only humans follow religion


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

What, no Satanism option?


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

Spiritualist


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

ilikebooks said:


> What? No Pastafarian option? :b


hahaha that's my declared religion on facebook.


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

TheVoid said:


> Oh sorry . my bad I thought Christians are those that believe in Jesus and catholics believe in the mother God or something :um


Catholics do believe in "the mother God", Mary the mother of Jesus, as an intercessor. She is not revered as a god. Think of her as a prayer buddy. Say you're going through a tough bout with depression and you pray to God to help you. You can ask Mary (or any other of the saints for that matter) to pray to God on your behalf, just like you would ask any friend you have for prayers/good vibes, etc.

And for the record, I'm Christian/Catholic. I don't get too caught up in what you call me as long as you call me a believer in Jesus. 

Edit: Just wanted to add that as the mother of Jesus, Mary is considered to be a very powerful intercessor (what good son doesn't listen to his mother?) and is also considered to be our (Christians...though this is definitely more of a Catholic viewpoint) spiritual mother. That's why Catholics in general have such a special place in their hearts for Mary.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm baptized but never went to church as a kid. I kinda have my own religion I just take bits and pieces of things i like from different religions including monotheistic, old pagan and Buddhist belief systems.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I consider myself a Christian, albeit a lost and guilt ridden one.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

We have good guides to catholicism, atheism and agnosticism in this thread now - we should collaborate on a pamphlet or something


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

None, especially not athiest.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> We have good guides to catholicism, atheism and agnosticism in this thread now - we should collaborate on a pamphlet or something


sounds like good toliet paper to me.

i like mindfulness and concentration meditation but thats it. 
id say non religious/dont care and if you have a problem with that either stay away from me or i might attack.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

I think it's important to cut and paste the the things you like from various religions. 

Buddhism is a really cool religion because its focus isn't really towards a God like some other ones. I come from a christian background.

Most people have this good little voice inside them that makes them think that what they're doing might be bad. For instance, if you have a little candy wrapper and you scrunch it up and consider just throwing it on the ground, part of you thinks 'I should find a bin' and sometimes we just ignore that good part of us and just throw it on the ground.
People say that that that's sort of like the God within us giving us the option.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

00


----------



## Adym (Jan 1, 2010)

I was christened a catholic But renounced my faith and turned atheist.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Eh, other... more like others!


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

Roman Catholic born, raised and will die. 

:blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not religious.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Atheist. but I was raised Roman Catholic.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

none.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Respectfully indifferent and also expect respect for my indifference. =)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

None.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

None. I'm a militant Atheist.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

I am affiliated with Orthodox Judaism, serious in my commitment, but not as strict in observance as I could be. So, that puts me in the "other" category here.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

none, atheist


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Other: 

ex-Roman catholic, now initiate into the Church of the flying spaghetti monster


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> Other:
> 
> ex-Roman catholic, now initiate into the Church of the flying spaghetti monster


lol. i watched that today too

"oh...my.......science..."

but im another 'none'-er


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Agnostic, I guess. I don't really think about it much.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Wheres the none option?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

None. Another atheist here.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Atheist, though i do have respect for Paganism, and Satanism.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm Agnostic, so I guess "other".


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh good another Jewy person like me.



TRENNER said:


> I am affiliated with Orthodox Judaism, serious in my commitment, but not as strict in observance as I could be. So, that puts me in the "other" category here.


How is life in the Ir haKodesh (New York City)?

Chag sameach.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

vicente said:


> Oh good another Jewy person like me.
> 
> How is life in the Ir haKodesh (New York City)?
> 
> Chag sameach.


You have a great Pesach too!!!

There are a number of other Jewish posters here too, but they seem to have ignored this thread.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I follow christians around all the time.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Not a religion, but atheist.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> Judaism


how come that was not mentioned as an option?


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I like to take a littler knowledge from every religion. That way you avoid the bull**** parts of them. I believe all religions have something to offer society, but I also believe every single one has certain aspects that are harmful or misguiding to society.

I was raised Roman Catholic. I believe in one god, and an afterlife, but also re-incarnation depending on spirituality and karma.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> how come that was not mentioned as an option?


I think the OP is a descendant of Hitler, i could be wrong though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

None, but how can I vote for "other" as my religion? It's been pointed out that calling atheism a religion is like calling bald a hair color.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Arisa1536 said:


> how come that was not mentioned as an option?


Relative rarity? Jews make up 1.7% of the US population according to Wikipedia, with a grand total of 13 million or so in the entire world. In checking out the numbers, I noticed that the US has a larger Jewish population than any other nation except Israel, which I was shocked to see only has a bit over 5 million Jews. Shockingly low, given that's just a tad smaller than Wisconsin's population, which isn't exactly huge.

For comparison, Catholics number 1.15 billion worldwide, topping Jews by an entire 1,000,000,000 members.

Atheists aren't listed either, and I suspect non-believers likely top Jews by number.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

Not an atheist but not religious either.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Catholics are Christians. The poll seems to imply that they're not.


I don't get it why this happens a lot.



TheVoid said:


> Oh sorry . my bad I thought Christians are those that believe in Jesus and catholics believe in the mother God or something :um


 :lol, I was Christened Roman Catholic so I can laugh or can I? *scratches head*



ilikebooks said:


> Some Christians get really offended if they're lumped in with Catholics. I don't remember why, but I remember the paster yelling about it when my mother made me go to church.


Never realised Catholics were so offensive. Ahh well, such is life.



flyinginside said:


> I don't follow any religion, but if I did it would probably be Buddhist, Unitarian, or *Quaker*.


Actually I'm seriously considering the Quakers. Their church is totally silent and a member may choose to stand and make a comment if so desire, really cool concept. Peace and harmony . Complete contrast to Catholic Mass.



Cerz said:


> I think the OP is a descendant of Hitler, i could be wrong though.


:lol :con


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i am a worshipper of athe.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Heh, I just finished reading an interesting (and amusingly obnoxious) Wikipedia article on Her. There are some really creative people out there. (No pun intended.)


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 3, 2010)

D11 said:


> Never realised Catholics were so offensive. Ahh well, such is life.


Are you American? There used to be a pretty strong anti-Catholic thing going on in the US.

I don't get the Catholic/Christian confusion, either... the post you were replying to actually said "some Christians get really offended if they're lumped in with Catholics." Protestants! Not Christians... Protestants! It's not that hard, people.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Browsing through the replies in this thread, It would seem that one of the most effective routes to Atheism is via Roman Catholicism. Who knew!

I'm a heathen, baby-eating atheist by the way. As if anyone cares.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

To continue this trend...

I went to a Catholic school for 12 years...

Atheist. :b


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

SomeRandomGuy said:


> Protestants! Not Christians... Protestants! It's not that hard, people.


Are you saying Protestants aren't Christians? :b

Just kidding.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

None. I'm an athiest, though some class that as a religion.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> Browsing through the replies in this thread, It would seem that one of the most effective routes to Atheism is via Roman Catholicism. Who knew!
> 
> I'm a heathen, baby-eating atheist by the way. As if anyone cares.


Probably, there are more catholics than protestants though aren't there? I was baptised under the church of England (protestant) though. So peeved I was baptised, ugh.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Atheist.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> To continue this trend...
> 
> I went to a Catholic school for 12 years...
> 
> Atheist. :b


Just think of all the money that it took for them to turn you into an Atheist. Can your parents request a refund on the basis of failed indoctrination?:lol


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

None


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm Catholic, i don't go to church regularly though.


----------



## pastatoe (May 1, 2009)

Atheist.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Agnostic.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't follow, I lead my own cult.

Okay, so I'm the only member of it so far.


----------



## Canguy (Jul 19, 2010)

I follow Islam. I was on the verge of becoming an athiest, but I found truth in it after searching through other religions, and of course within Islam itsself, but then everything in Islam was logical and scientifically proven. Very simple, There is no God but God, and Muhammad is His Messenger. Theres only One book, and thats it. If anyone has any questions or wants to know about the religion, send me a reply!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Canguy said:


> everything in Islam was logical and scientifically proven. Very simple


Indeed, 100% of scientists and logicians are muslim because it's an inescapable conclusion of those academic fields.

Christian philosophers all made the same argument that their god and religion were logically proven, until Kant came along, after which the majority accepted that they'd been debunked and turned to the concept of unproven faith instead. I guess the islamic world doesn't read him though since almost every muslim I've encountered has made this same claim.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

What is it with people proselytizing Islam lately? There's another person doing the same in the Spirituality forum. :con When it rains, it pours, I guess...

Oh, and as I said to the other guy: "thanks, but I've found my own truth™. Glad you found yours."


----------



## Canguy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hoth said:


> Indeed, 100% of scientists and logicians are muslim because it's an inescapable conclusion of those academic fields.
> 
> Christian philosophers all made the same argument that their god and religion were logically proven, until Kant came along, after which the majority accepted that they'd been debunked and turned to the concept of unproven faith instead. I guess the islamic world doesn't read him though since almost every muslim I've encountered has made this same claim.


Yea but I myself have gone through intense research in many different facets, and found that it is actually is scientific proof, and also other aspects of proof which don't only rely on science.

And as I did mention before, I was doing this research whilist pretty much being an Athiest at the time, not believeing in Islam at all. But something fortunately pushed me towards it.

I was another religion before by the way, but I will not say what religion as to assure I don't offend anyone.


----------



## Canguy (Jul 19, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> What is it with people proselytizing Islam lately? There's another person doing the same in the Spirituality forum. :con When it rains, it pours, I guess...
> 
> Oh, and as I said to the other guy: "thanks, but I've found my own truth™. Glad you found yours."


lol, well lets make that real clear from now, I am by no means trying to convert anyone! But to answer your question, I guess Muslims find so much truth and peace in the religion, they just want to share with everyone, and thats all.

In fact on the contrary, Islam teaches tolerance and Diversity for all religions. In the end, if you believe whatever you believe and do good in life, your good to go with the man up stairs.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

What I dont get about islam is that when you die there are supposed to be x amount of virgins waiting for you. 

1. so do you get to have sex with them all?
2. what if you have no gonads?
3. what if you were married and dont want to cheat?
4. What if you are just not interested?
5. what if you get tired after just 1 or 2
6. does everybody have to sleep with these virgins
7. they are obviously different virgins each time otherwise they would not be virgins
8. who are these virgins
9. who the ****k came up with this ridiculous idea.


I am atheist btw


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm a movementarian.


----------



## Canguy (Jul 19, 2010)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> What I dont get about islam is that when you die there are supposed to be x amount of virgins waiting for you.
> 
> 1. so do you get to have sex with them all?
> 2. what if you have no gonads?
> ...


Lolz, whats even more funny is that you actually spent time writing all that, damn. Well you can choose your Virgin as you wish, so welcome to the club.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Canguy said:


> lol, well lets make that real clear from now, I am by no means trying to convert anyone! But to answer your question, I guess Muslims find so much truth and peace in the religion, they just want to share with everyone, and thats all.
> 
> *In fact on the contrary, Islam teaches tolerance and Diversity for all religions. * In the end, if you believe whatever you believe and do good in life, your good to go with the man up stairs.


Just for my edification, would you mind citing some verses from the Qur'an and Hadith supporting this? It's not that I don't believe you, I just don't know much about Islam, and would rather have someone who's well versed give me some examples.


----------



## Canguy (Jul 19, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Just for my edification, would you mind citing some verses from the Qur'an and Hadith supporting this? It's not that I don't believe you, I just don't know much about Islam, and would rather have someone who's well versed give me some examples.


Certainly:

"O mankind! We created you from a single (pair) of a male and a female, and made you into nations and tribes (different culturs and traditions/religions), that ye may know each other (not that ye may despise (each other). Verily the most honoured of you in the sight of God is (he who is) the most righteous of you. And God has full knowledge and is well acquainted (with all things)." (49:13)

"Those who believe (in the Qur'an) and those who follow the Jewish (Scriptures) and the Christians and the Sabians and who believe in God (In general) and the last day and work righteousness shall have their reward with their Lord; on them shall be no fear nor shall they grieve." (2:62)

"Let there be no Compulsion (Force) in religion: Truth stands out clear from Error: whoever rejects evil and believes in God has grasped the most trustworthy hand-hold, that never breaks. And God hears and knows all things." (2:256)

Hadith:

"All God's creatures are His family; and he is the most beloved of God who doeth most good to God's creatures."

"Whoever is kind to His creatures, God is kind to him; therefore be kind to man on earth, whether good or bad; and being kind to the bad, is to withold him from badness, thus in heaven you will be treated kindly."

"_Infuse your heart with mercy, love and kindness for your subjects (People). Either they are your brothers in religion or your equals in creation."_

_I gave you a few basic Verses as there are too many, but I hope that helps. If you have any othe questions, please feel free to ask!_


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I consider myself a Buddhist...I guess, although I haven't attended a temple, or joined a sangha. Hope to some day.
Also as a 'Buddhist', we're not to be too attached to any one thing and I feel like that, anyway.
If anything, I thought of joining a community in a Unitarian Church, possibly as well as a temple. This is hard because of my shy and solitary nature.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Canguy said:


> Certainly:
> 
> "O mankind! We created you from a single (pair) of a male and a female, and made you into nations and tribes (different culters and traditions/religions), that ye may know each other (not that ye may despise (each other). Verily the most honoured of you in the sight of God is (he who is) the most righteous of you. And God has full knowledge and is well acquainted (with all things)." (49:13)
> 
> ...


Thanks! I appreciate the time you put into your response.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have my own beliefs, you could say I run my own religion, I am sure that if I shared my beliefs people would flock to it and it wont be exclusive anymore.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ and that is a joke incase anyone takes it otherwise.  
Apart from having my own beliefs


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

redtogo72 said:


> I'm a movementarian.


The Leader did it!

Now THAT is a scientifically proven fact.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

n/a


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Non-spiritual agnostic.


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

i guess none. I don't even think about any of that.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't _follow_.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I was raised Catholic and still attend church but only because everyone in my family does, and so they expect me to. It has to do more with tradition. In reality though I consider myself agnostic.


----------

